

Xilinx Zynq: SoC plus FPGA - rch
http://low-powerdesign.com/sleibson/2011/03/01/xilinx-zynq-epps-create-a-new-category-that-fits-in-among-socs-fpgas-and-microcontrollers/

======
rch
I'm just glad they abbreviate 'Extensible Processing Platform' as EPP, not
XPP.

